# Let’s see your best original Schwinn find



## Handle Bar Hoarder

Post pics here let’s see those incredible original Schwinn fines


----------



## barneyguey

My 53 Wasp was in the best original condition of any bike I've ever ran across. I bought it 28 years ago. It has lots of scratches and dents now. I used to ride the heck out of it! Wonderful bike.


----------



## Axlerod

I am the third owner of this ‘36 Excelsior. I’ve only had it about 6 years. I added the incorrect tank but I like the looks of it on there. The last photo is how I got it.


----------



## MP12965

Blue'80. A dime a dozen, but l like the dime l found.


----------



## IngoMike

I picked this '52 D-12 from a Whizzer collector. The son was selling his dad's collection of Whizzers and parts on the quick as the house had been sold, he wanted to sell the whole lot for $$$$$. This was my first visit and he let this bike go for a song, I was going to offer him double what he offered me. He said he rode this bike everyday but on closer inspection, it was never ridden, still has the nubs on the tires, pedals show no wear, kickstand has not been used, etc. He threw in a pair of NOS Goodrich Silvertown tires as well. I went back a few days later and was able to pick through everything and take what I wanted, it was a very good pick! The original shop the bike was purchased in is only 24 miles away, but it has long since closed. It rained the day I brought it home so some of the original patina was removed.


----------



## tripple3

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> Post pics here let’s see those incredible original Schwinn fines



I bought this and sold it the next day. 1936 motorbike
So I bought a Huffy for a Lot less.








I sold this 1941 Cadet a few years later to my friend @DonChristie
He sold it too.
@Goatroper has the motorbike now.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

Nice let’s see some more


----------



## 1817cent

I obtained this 40 from (rust trader) here on the cabe a few years back.  It is a nice original unrestored example.  Believe it may be one of the nicest ones around in that catagory.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

1817cent said:


> I obtained this 40 from (rust trader) here on the cabe a few years back.  It is a nice original unrestored example.  Believe it may be one of the nicest ones around in that catagory.
> 
> View attachment 1267367



Love that bike that Bike is definitely one of the cleanest ones in the hobby I was trying to Buy that One but I wasn’t quick enough... killer bike right there


----------



## cbustapeck

I’ve been loving the heck out of this 1961 Schwinn Jaguar Mark IV. I bought it from the original owner. The only things that I have done to it, other than polishing, are new tires and brake pads. I have, of course, saved the originals.





Like, these rubber nut covers? They seem factory-ish, but I cannot say I have ever seen them.


----------



## rollfaster

Nicest Schwinn find? Would have to be this damn near NOS 63 Continental Tourist. Literally no wear on tires, grips or pedals. Now in my buddy’s great collection.


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy

The Green Hornet.  I have enjoyed this beautiful bicycle for over 20 years, and just took it down off the display wall after 15 years to hopefully move it on for someone else to enjoy.


----------



## Goldenrod

Down the street from my house, my son found this 1940 Majestic Schwinn.  It had clean batteries that had the warning, "Use before Dec.1942".  Most of the skirt 



































strings were still on it.  It was hung up in two garages all these years thirty miles from where it was made.  I bought an atomic jet pedal car also.


----------



## vincev




----------



## Nashman

I have a few nice Schwinns. I sold one of the Jags, still have the Panthers. I added the 2 speed, bell, hubcaps on the red/black Panther, put new tires on, but all parts appear to be original. I may have upgraded the fenders on the green Panther, I actually forget because I sold it for a few years, and bought it back. OG is quite difficult to determine unless bought from the original owner. So many people upgrade parts, add accessories, do personal tweaks.


----------



## vincev




----------



## vincev




----------



## vincev




----------



## cyclingday

Since the word “find” indicates that you were the one that brought the bike into the hobby/collectors circle, and most of my bikes were acquired from other collectors, or from eBay.
I’d have to say that my 1938/39 Schwinn Paramount, Sports Tourist model was my best original find.
Although, I didn’t exactly find this bike.
I got it, by way of a tip from a fellow Cabe’r.
@sarmisluters passed the tip on to me, that a coworker of his had a family heirloom bicycle that he wanted to sell, and thought that I might be interested in it.
Since it never hurts to take a look, I asked to see some pictures.
The bike was thought to be from the 1940’s, but to my surprise, I could see that it was in fact a first generation Sports Tourist Paramount.
These bikes were an expensive special order model when new, so very few of them  were sold originally, and even fewer of them remain to be seen today.
My interest was piqued immediately.
So I arranged to meet with the owner after work, and struck a deal that we were both pleased with.
He said the bike had been bought new by a friend of his fathers who he used to ride with regularly, and had bequeathed it to him when he passed away.
The original owner was a Dentist from Santa Monica, California, which makes sense, since you would probably need some discretionary income to purchase a bike like this, in the Great Depression era of the late 1930’s.
I gave the bike a thorough servicing, and have been riding it regularly every since.





Thank you, Sarmis!
I really appreciate the call on this one.


----------



## sarmisluters

cyclingday said:


> Since the word “find” indicates that you were the one that brought the bike into the hobby/collectors circle, and most of my bikes were acquired from other collectors, or from eBay.
> I’d have to say that my 1938/39 Schwinn Paramount, Sports Tourist model was my best original find.
> Although, I didn’t exactly find this bike.
> I got it, by way of a tip from a fellow Cabe’r.
> @sarmisluters passed the tip on to me, that a coworker of his had a family heirloom bicycle that he wanted to sell, and thought that I might be interested in it.
> Since it never hurts to take a look, I asked to see some pictures.
> The bike was thought to be from the 1940’s, but to my surprise, I could see that it was in fact a first generation Sports Tourist Paramount.
> These bikes were an expensive special order model when new, so very few of them were sold originally, and even fewer of them remain to be seen today.
> My interest was piqued immediately.
> So I arranged to meet with the owner after work, and struck a deal that we were both pleased with.
> He said the bike had been bought new by a friend of his fathers who he used to ride with regularly, and had bequeathed it to him when he passed away.
> The original owner was a Dentist from Santa Monica, California, which makes sense, since you would probably need some discretionary income to purchase a bike like this, in the Great Depression era of the late 1930’s.
> I gave the bike a thorough servicing, and have been riding it regularly every since.View attachment 1267733
> View attachment 1267740
> Thank you, Sarmis!
> I really appreciate the call on this one.




Marty, I sort of wished you had kept the thin leather wrapped bars as it was found as a homage to the bike’s amazing survival of all those years. 
We don’t have to always follow the catalog specs as our bible ? [emoji41][emoji120] 
Take care of that bike until the next caretaker pries it away from you ?


----------



## Lonestar

'62 Typhoon found at yard sale...$30


----------



## mruiz

1953 Schwinn Green Hornet


----------



## Rust_Trader

1817cent said:


> I obtained this 40 from (rust trader) here on the cabe a few years back.  It is a nice original unrestored example.  Believe it may be one of the nicest ones around in that catagory.
> 
> View attachment 1267367




That 40 then this 36.


----------



## crazyhawk

Got this Phantom from a local auction. It had been sitting for a long time, with some goofy parts.  Got it cheap, made it more original, and now it's one of my favorite riders.


----------



## Tom Hand

This is one of the nicest original Schwinns I have ever been fortunate to be able to buy. It came from a CABE member in St. Louis just a few months ago. A new lense for the light, four new batteries (horn and light), a new replacement horn, new pedal rubbers, and new seat vinyl and it is now a very nice bike.  I have also learned to to keep all the original removed parts just in case....


----------



## WES PINCHOT

1817cent said:


> I obtained this 40 from (rust trader) here on the cabe a few years back.  It is a nice original unrestored example.  Believe it may be one of the nicest ones around in that catagory.
> 
> View attachment 1267367



SWEET!


----------



## fordmike65

Here's my best Schwinn find. Found in the rafters of an old barn where it hung for many years. It's a bike I will always treasure & consider a keeper


----------



## WES PINCHOT

I FOUND THIS SUPER  DELUXE 1941 SCHWINN AUTOCYCLE FIVE BLOCKS FROM MY HOME.

I WAS APPROACHED AT A VILLAGE CAR SHOW BY ONE OF THE SONS WHO SAW
ME RIDE MY B6.  "HEY ! WE HAVE ONE OF THOSE IN OUR GARAGE THAT WAS OUR FATHERS."
IT WAS PURCHASED FOR HIS FATHER WHEN 15 YEARS OLD IN 1941.
AFTER PATIENCE AND FOUR MONTHS OF PERSUASION WAS ABLE TO SEE AND BUY IT.

THE BIKE WAS STORED HUNG UPSIDE DOWN IN THE SONS GARAGE FOR OVER 30 YEARS.
IT HAS 232 ORIGINAL MILES ON THE SPEEDO, ORIGINAL TIRES AND NEVER DISASSEMBLED.
I PASSED IT ON TO A SPECIAL FRIEND SEVEN YEARS AGO, WHO HAS KEPT IT UN-REHABBED 
OR CLEANED SINCE THEN. HE WON HONORS  FOR BEST UNRESTORED AT ANN ARBOR SHOW.


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI

*Love That Rafter Find Mike ,,Love the Lines and Da Paint ,,,WE NEED SOME GOOD OLE  LAUGHTER RIGHT NOW .and *you hit the bottom bracket # right on the HeadI do believe it s  An Autocycle


----------



## WES PINCHOT

fordmike65 said:


> Here's my best Schwinn find. Found in the rafters of an old barn where it hung for many years. It's a bike I will always treasure & consider a keeper
> View attachment 1267968



LOVE THAT BARN!  SO  MASCULINE!


----------



## ninolecoast

Found this Hornet  in a second hand store about 15-20 years ago.


----------



## vincev

I really like the dual headlights that still work....


----------



## Chris

My 58 Jaguar Mark II 3-speed, untouched since I bought it about 6yrs ago. Most of the original paint still on grips.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio

Found on Craigslist missing seat


----------



## Freqman1

Like Marty said more than a few bikes posted here from other collectors and not really ‘finds’. Like you guys I just pay the pass through fee and add them to my collection. V/r Shawn


----------



## Kickstand3

..


----------



## mickeyc

My B6 bought from the original lady owners son...


----------



## Kramai88

I did find this one hanging in the rafters 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KLUNKER 5

100% Original and Mint Condition


----------



## GTs58

Chris said:


> My 58 Jaguar Mark II 3-speed, untouched since I bought it about 6yrs ago. Most of the original paint still on grips.
> 
> View attachment 1269164
> 
> View attachment 1269165
> 
> View attachment 1269166
> 
> View attachment 1269167
> 
> View attachment 1269168





Would this happen to have December 58 dated serial number?


----------



## Scanner

My 41


----------



## ninolecoast

Nice !!!! Super clean.


----------



## kccomet

ok, I'll play, these 3 the ranger, bf, and b10 e, were actual  finds. all three were bought less than an hour drive from me. these bikes were never circulated through the hobby.View attachment 1271756


----------



## ninolecoast

Amazing what can be lurking in someone’s basement, attic, garage or barn!!


----------



## Jon Olson

I found this Schwinn Pea Picker 40 years ago, I traded a Lit Chick and $20 dollars (Don’t tell my daughter). It’s on loan to Cal Davis University USA Bicycle Museum. I road it once and now it’s “ART”!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

Jon Olson said:


> I found this Schwinn Pea Picker 40 years ago, I traded a Lit Chick and $20 dollars (Don’t tell my daughter). It’s on loan to Cal Davis University USA Bicycle Museum. I road it once and now it’s “ART”!
> 
> View attachment 1271786
> 
> View attachment 1271787
> 
> View attachment 1271788



Hell yeah that’s nice


----------



## dtaylor613

1950 D-19

Got this bike locally. Hardly ever see any classic bikes in my area and randomly stumbled a Facebook listing of a guy selling it.

I’ve cleaned it up a little but have really struggled with how far to take it. So far cleaned the handle bars, springer arms, and sprocket. If you look closely at the front rim on my first picture you can see a small spot I tested 0000 steel wool. It looks like it would clean up flawlessly as well


----------



## Alride

1965 Jaguar Mark VI. Original Chicago Schwinn.


----------



## Centurion

1964 Traveler, brought it home cleaned it up a bit ,adjusted brakes, made sure all bolts were tight and lubricated it. It's all original except tires, took it on the trail 10 miles, and it ran flawlessly. First vintage 3 speed, kinda nice.


----------



## GTs58

Found this locally, a near mint MR serial 1981 for a buck fifty. Never been this lucky since.


----------



## oldy57

I picked this bike up in 2015. Was in the basement of a local bike shop since 1966. First pic is when I got it. The second pic is at Circle City California bike ride last March.


----------



## mrg

Came out of a barn in Connecticut with 3 other Schwinn's about 30 yrs ago, but a really big barn that was nicer than most houses! ( big time Schwinn collector back in the day ). Got to dig it out of my barn and get some better pics soon.


----------



## Centurion

Not a big dollar bike ($60 CL find), little 71 strawberry color Breeze, owner fitted a new chain and tires, and had the rusty fenders off, looked like he was making a retro hybrid project. It was pretty crusty, I put it all back together, steel wool'd the rust greased and oiled it up. It runs amazingly, shifts nice, tracks straight etc. I was surprised, every original piece was on the bike, reflector, nice undamaged peddles, srarlky grips all there. Somebody probably left this in their yard for years by the looks of the patina,


----------



## bobcycles

Schwinn #1


----------



## Chris

Just got this, my 1961 Wasp heavy duti. Spent its whole life in Pueblo Colorado, was found in basement of bike store in 1968...bought it from collector in Pueblo who has had in since. The newspaper bags are local to Pueblo.


----------



## Kickstand3

I couldn’t help my self , the condition , rear disk


----------



## Chris

GTs58 said:


> Would this happen to have December 58 dated serial number?



No, it’s October 30, 1958


----------



## GTs58

Chris said:


> No, it’s October 30, 1958




That Jag is a beauty! The reason I asked was it has the Austrian 3 speed and I thought those started to show up on the 1959 models. I believe the Schwinn notice on those were in the October Reporter and they were going to be using this hub when their supply of the Sturmey's were depleted. For years I thought those 1959 Maywegs that showed up on 1958 models were replacements until I saw one of these ads in a Fall 58 comic book.


----------



## Billythekid

White corvette or it use to be 

last pic is what it use to look like 

you can message me offers if u want it


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

POST UP


----------



## biker

.


----------



## barneyguey

When I bought this over thirty years ago it didn't have a dent in the fenders. It had very few scratches and they were really small ones. Almost like new. I've put a lot of miles on it and scratched and dented the heck out of it but it's still in great shape. The only parts ever changed were the tires. Barry

1953 Wasp


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

it's okay we didn't expect you to have one anyways 🎯🥱 first post on the 7th page


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

1896 Schwinn Tandem


----------



## Lars Cohn

56 American. Best and only Schwinn find. With exception of the pedals appears (to me) to be totally original down to the inner tubes and tires. I wasn't looking for a Schwinn but found it in an antique store near my house. Anyone know what pedals this year came with?


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

Lars Cohn said:


> 56 American. Best and only Schwinn find. With exception of the pedals appears (to me) to be totally original down to the inner tubes and tires. I wasn't looking for a Schwinn but found it in an antique store near my house. Anyone know what pedals this year came with?
> 
> View attachment 1459106
> 
> View attachment 1459107
> 
> View attachment 1459110
> 
> View attachment 1459111



wow that is clean


----------



## Kato

Bought this 52 Hornet sometime in the fall of 2014 if I remember right. It was very original but boy was it krusty.
Over the winter / spring my son and I worked on it - learned a lot since it was our 1st old bike and the one that started all the fun.
Still have it........my son says it's his and staying with him. He turns 21 tomorrow.........boy how time flies by !!!


----------



## Arnold Ziffel

Someone's ORIGINAL combination of two men's  bike boom VARSITY frames into a backyard Schwinn Tandem that sort of resembles that 1896 version seen  above.








						Home made tandem Schwinn? - Bike Forums
					

Tandem Cycling - Home made tandem Schwinn? - Is this beast homemade or does the "0" showing on the head tube mean it's an experimental one off by Schwinn? We're guessing home made. It weighs a ton as you might imagine. Your thoughts?



					www.bikeforums.net


----------



## Billythekid

I found these 2 Dx’s that have been together since new 2 owners only the old man that had them since he was little and me well his 2nd wife had them for a few years when he passed away I love them even the old tires are still in great shape he was a life long member of the wheelmen he had road a bike in all states and was working on all the counties before he passed and I like to think these bikes originally  gave him the will to love bicycles rip John btw I’ve found 2 “Johnstown “ license plates I plan to add


----------



## schwinnguyinohio

71 one owner Fastback as found


----------



## ogre




----------



## vincev

I always like clean red Schwinns......


----------



## vincev

Not a really valuable Schwinn but sparkles in the sun.Flamingo is a great color ,in my opinion.......


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder




----------



## SJ_BIKER

Purchased locally. 1965 date. It was found hanging inside a garage. Second owner sold it to me shortly after it was found 



 Odometer says 77 miles.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

SJ_BIKER said:


> Purchased locally. 1965 date. It was found hanging inside a garage. Second owner sold it to me shortly after it was found View attachment 1510008
> 
> Odometer says 77 miles.



WOW that is nice !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrg

Don't know the history on this 58 Hornet Deluxe but maybe @Handle Bar Hoarder does? ( got it from him ) my nicest middleweight ( only one ) with some of my own touches, seat, bars, neck & HD S7 rims, all og parts hanging in the shed and will go back on if I ever sell it. Still looking for a OG faded Orange/red headlight!


----------



## oldy57

I bought this 40 DX from a local bike shop many years ago. Was in the basement of the store since 1966 when it was traded in. It was in a local ad for $3500Can. I offered a lot less and she said she would think on it. A day or so later she called and said come pick it up. Had the drum brakes apart a few times and they still work as good as can be for drum brakes. Some changes I did, took the ugly chrome light off and added this one. The seat was very rough, I found this one, same as original.



 My dream since I was a kid was to ride the beach areas in California, a few years back I did ride it there.


----------



## tacochris

Im sure you guys have seen this but this is my favorite find because its local to Houston and 98% original only with wrong pedals and grips.
52 patina green Phantom


----------



## vincev

pre war,large basket


----------



## tacochris

vincev said:


> pre war,large basket
> 
> 
> View attachment 1512761



Boy that thing is, as I say, the right kinda wrong!


----------



## antque

Found this at an antique show, 1956 Schwinn Streamliner, all original


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

antque said:


> Found this at an antique show, 1956 Schwinn Streamliner, all original
> 
> View attachment 1514499



DAM !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!THAT'S A CLEAN MACHINE


----------



## catfish

Spring 2018 Memory Lane.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

catfish said:


> Spring 2018 Memory Lane.
> 
> View attachment 1514509View attachment 1514510



nice one!!!! @catfish


----------



## Maskadeo

Geez, that was 2018? Seems like last year…time is moving too fast!!!


----------



## B607

My friend in the pic bought this '41 BA-97 for $25.  I wanted it bad but he wouldn't sell.  He was finishing up restoring a Black Phantom when he messed up one of the decals.  He was frantic and needed a decal to finish and take it to a local show the next day.  I traded a set of Phantom decals for the bike and then restored it.


----------

